# Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung an Grafikkarte anschließen möglich?



## sirius82 (14. Oktober 2016)

*Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung an Grafikkarte anschließen möglich?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Asus Strix GTX 1070  zugelegt, welche über Anschlüsse für Lüfter (2x 4-PIN PWM) verfügt, so  dass die Grafikkarte die Lüfter steuern kann. Ist es möglich die  Lüftersteuerung meines Dark Base Pro 900 (welche bisher am M/B  angeschlossen ist) hier anzuschließen? So könnte die GraKa während des  Zockens alle Gehäuselüfter hochregeln. Wäre super wenn das funktionieren würde.

Viele Grüße,
Sirius


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung an Grafikkarte anschließen möglich?*

Probiere es doch einfach aus.


----------



## sirius82 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung an Grafikkarte anschließen möglich?*

Hatte schieß die Lüftersteuerung könnte dabei kaputt gehen.  Deswegen dachte ich es sei sicherer erstmal um Rat zu fragen...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung an Grafikkarte anschließen möglich?*

Die Lüftersteuerung holt sich nur das PWM Signal. Ob sie das vom Mainboard oder von der Grafikkarte bekommt. ist egal.

Und wenns doch abraucht, sagst du einfach dem Support, dass das schon so war.


----------



## v3nom (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung an Grafikkarte anschließen möglich?*

Sollte gehen!
Berichte aber bitte mal


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Lüftersteuerung an Grafikkarte anschließen möglich?*

Moin Moin sirius82,

wie Threshold bereits geschrieben hat, wird ausschließlich das PWM Signal an das PCB übertragen. Ob dieses nun vom Mainboard kommt oder von der GraKa macht hierbei keinen Unterschied.

Damit die Steuerung jedoch funktioniert, muss ein reines PWM Signal übertragen werden. Mit einem "simulierten" Signal kann die Lüftersteuerung nichts anfangen. Hier würden die Lüfter 
mit permanten 100% RPM laufen.

Gruß Andre


----------

